# Anecdota semiabsurda; estaño sin plomo



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2016)

Ayer soldé por primera vez usando "estaño" sin plomo, y la verdad me sorprendió gratamente. Pensaba que iba a costar muchísimo mas. Supongo que el problema será desoldar.
Queda mas feo, un tanto mate como las soldaduras frías, pero hacía buena conexión.

De momento pienso acabar con todo el estaño "tradicional" que tengo pero bueno, compré un rollo para probar.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 5, 2016)

Hola buen día,  usar solo estaño equivale a usar menos temperatura, incluso los chinos usan al revés mas plomo que estaño es por ello que hay mucha soldadura fria, algunas soldaduras parecen no derretirce, porque el plomo necesita mas temperatura de fundición.

Esta aleación del 60% de estaño y 40% plomo hacen que sea una soldadura blanda, pero con firmeza y que a cierta temperatura sea maneable.

El problema surge a la hora de desoldar, el secado de esta misma forma una capa inusual cuando se usa puro en PCB.

MK.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2016)

Está mal dicho "estaño"
Me refiero al hilo de soldar que ahora lleva alecion de plata . El caso es que no lleva plomo.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola buen día a bueno pense que era solo hilo de estaño, lo que compraste es mas para fontanería,  para soldar tubos de gas este viene con aleación de plata, para darle mas fuerza y 0 escape.

Porque la soldadura para pcb con plata de bajo punto de fusión esta carisima, si compraste esta estuviste de buenas o la conseguiste de promoción, si es así te recomiendo usar punta cerámica y estación en 220°

MK.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2016)

Si, es caro, bastante caro. Lo usé con un soldador normal de 30W no regulado. La temperatura andará por ahí.
Lo comentaba porque esperaba más problemas para soldar.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola buen día,  lo unico que aparenta es como si fuese soldadura fría,  se ve muy opaco parece soldadura china.

En tu país creo que se esta implementando ello, de usar soldadura sin plomo por unas normas, lógico el plomo es mas tóxico,  pero para soldar y desoldar con aleación de plomo, da mejor presentación se ve mas brillante, con aleación de plata lo recomendable es cautin con punta cerámica. 

MK.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola a todos peor aun es la solda denominada "No Clean" , una verdadera porqueria poque si los metales a sener soldados no estuveren muy limpios la solda si queda una verdadera porqueria (fria). 
Y cuanto a las soldas Chinas , !Cielo Santo! otra porqueria tanbien (totalmente fria) y peor aun cuando tentamos sacarlas (No derreten y tornanse una "pasta"  o borra de plomo semiderretida nomas).  
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola buen día Daniel, si esas soldaduras Chinas son un desastre, aplican todo al revés,  60% plomo 40% estaño, parece un peguete y da un desespero, lo mejor es tomar estaño de nuestro carrete y aplicarle un punto, ahi si trata de salir mejor.

Por eso nadie los quierepero para mandar hacer pcb y traer maquinas baratas,  hay si uno los trata muy amablemente.

MK.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2016)

Por eso compré este rollo de "hilo de soldar" se supone que en breve no será posible encontrar estaño normal. Por ir practicando.
Aún me queda bastante del tradicional.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 7, 2016)

Lo irónico de esto...

Es que la Plata, también es tóxica.

Buscar argirosis, o argirismo.


----------



## opamp (Mar 7, 2016)

Siguiendo con la ironía de yosimiro, cuando te quemas , puede ser con el cautin, peor con la pistola , o cuando te cae soldadura y se pega en la piel, te duele mucho,........compras en la farmacia algo para las quemaduras, y la mayoría tienen : sulfodiazina de plata y algún anestésico, ejemplo el famoso "sulfanil" , eso mismo que le colocamos a los pipiolos cuando se escaldan.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 7, 2016)

Justamente, hay gente que por usar demasiado ese producto, termina *gris*, y esto, literalmente.

Uno de los síntomas del argirismo, es la perdida de color, o mejor dicho que la piel toma un color gris característico.
Hasta donde sé, esto no es reversible, una vez gris...

Por siempre gris.

Y aclaro por las dudas, no hay maquillaje que pueda ayudar, porque todos son diseñados para un color base, *que no es el gris.*


----------



## opamp (Mar 7, 2016)

Tendré cuidado cuando viaje a Argentina, en particular cuando me bañe en el Río de La Plata, para los jovencitos que desconocen argento = plata ( símbolo de la plata : Ag ); Argentina deriva su nombre de argento, donde estará toda esa " plata", quienes se la morfaron, como dicen por tus tierras.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 7, 2016)

Si entras al Río de la Plata, tu preocupación menor, será la Plata.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2016)

Pues si, no he estado allí, pero me temo que como muchos otros ríos ahora su nombre sería 'río de la caca'. Lo malo es con ese nombre habrían muchos ríos en el mundo, al menos por aquí la mayoría.
Y mas que 'caca' en si, el problema son los elementos industriales que pueden no verse y no olerse pero que son mas peligrosos.

Volviendo al Plumbium y al Argentum, supongo que la plata será menos tóxica, menos soluble en el medio.
El caso es que el plomo está bastante prohibido hace ya como una década o más y poco a poco nos vamos adaptando. 
Por eso compré este rollo de 'hillo de soldar' para probar a ver.


----------



## electronicajuli (Mar 14, 2016)

yo por suerte me consegui un kilo de estaño con plomo porque para agosto mas o menos va a dejar de venderse estoy viendo de comprar otro kilo, para mi el estaño sin plomo es malo porque le cuesta pegarse si no le pones flux!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2016)

Las aleaciones de metales no son "caprichosas" , en la mezcla de dos metales aparece un punto "eutéctico" con temperatura de fusión inferior a la de ambos por separado


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2016)

La verdad es que soldé poniendo flux, pero fue muy bien.


----------



## electronicajuli (Mar 15, 2016)

si lo bueno que tiene el estaño sin plomo que el humo que tira no es perjudicial para la salud


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 15, 2016)

Desgraciadamente, todo metal *vaporizado*, en mayor o menor grado...

*Es toxico.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, es caro, bastante caro. Lo usé con un soldador normal de 30W no regulado. La temperatura andará por ahí.
> Lo comentaba porque esperaba más problemas para soldar.



260 a 270 grados un soldador de 30 wat
con 250 grados ya comienza a fundir el estaño normal,apenitas





opamp dijo:


> el famoso "sulfanil" , eso mismo que le colocamos a los pipiolos cuando se escaldan.



¿que es un pipiololos ?


----------



## opamp (Mar 16, 2016)

Pipiolo, pipiola, es un trato familiar , y se llama así al niño, a la niña , su uso es principalmente en familias de ascendencia italiana. Pipiolo también puede ser despectivo o descalificador, y se trata de esta manera a un joven con muy poca experiencia o conocimiento del oficio que desempeña, algo así como novato .
Pipiololos , desconozco su significado.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2016)

Pipiololos en realidad no parece ser una palabra como tal, volviendo al tema por estos lares el estaño sin plomo es muy costoso, al rededor de 30 dolares un rollo de 1 libra, dicen algunos que por estar libre de plomo es menos dañino para el sistema respiratorio.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 16, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Pipiololos en realidad no parece ser una palabra como tal, volviendo al tema por estos lares el estaño sin plomo es muy costoso, al rededor de 30 dolares un rollo de 1 libra, dicen algunos que por estar libre de plomo es menos dañino para el sistema respiratorio.



Lógico, porque ataca al digestivo, y los demás.

Cuando el plomo se eliminó de los combustibles, su reemplazo (no porque lo pusieran, sino porque es la consecuencia de la combustión), fue el Benceno, y este es sumamente cancerígeno.

La diferencia con el tetraetilo de plomo, es que al ser más *liviano* se esparce mejor, y a diferencia del tetra..., *no queda a menos de un metro del suelo*, concentrándose, y afectando especialmente a los niños.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2016)

¿pero quien suelda oliendo los humos y vapores?
yo siempre trato de soldar en lugares bien ventilaso


----------



## Scooter (Mar 17, 2016)

Yo no, lo esnifo[emoji38]El humo es principalmente la resina pero siempre que hay un líquido hay una parte de tensión de vapor...
La verdad es que llevo toda la vida soldando y no me he hecho una analítica de metales en sangre, así que tampoco se como estoy.


----------



## electronicajuli (Mar 17, 2016)

yo trabajo en un taller donde no hay mucha ventilacion quiero ponerle unos ventiladores de pc pero necesito ideas... para que sea efectivo.

un saludo electronicajuli


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Pues una media ventilación es mejor que una no ventilación.
Pon un ventilador conectado a un tubo que lo eche a la calle, la sección del tubo etc, la mayor posible, pero una mala extracción será mejor que una no extracción.


----------

